# Sehr gute CSS-Tutorials Sammlung wie etwa php-quake.net für PHP?



## Counti (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich für CSS solche umfangreichen, übersichtlichen Tutorials wie php-quake.net für PHP? Hätte gerne Vorschläge in Deutsch und Englisch, Deutsche wären aber auch wichtig, da ich zwar Englisch kann, mein Vater aber weniger.


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mir sind da folgende Seiten als CSS-Referenzen und Nachschlagewerke bekannt:


http://edition-w3c.de/TR/1998/REC-CSS2-19980512/
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/index.htm
http://www.css4you.de/
http://www.thestyleworks.de/


----------



## chmee (6. Januar 2008)

Offtopic : *Maik* - Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 15.000 !

Ist gerade Monat der Glückwünsche  mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (6. Januar 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Offtopic : *Maik* - Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 15.000 !
> 
> Ist gerade Monat der Glückwünsche  mfg chmee


Na, da sag ich doch mal ganz artig "*Vielen Dank*"!


----------



## Gumbo (6. Januar 2008)

Ich denke ebenfalls, das es wichtiger ist, zu verstehen, was CSS ist (und was es nicht ist), wie es funktioniert und was die einzelnen Selektoren und Eigenschaften für Bedeutungen und Auswirkungen haben. Denn wenn man dies versteht, kann man jedes Problem analysieren und so zu einer Lösung finden.


PS: Gratulation auch von mir, Michael. Da hast du mich doch tatsächlich überholt.


----------

